# Can't find my router settings



## gluttony78 (Jan 2, 2010)

hi everyone :wave:
I Can't find my router settings, a friend is using the same internet connection as me and it was simple enough go start run cmd and it was http://192.168.1.1 and it worked, but for me I did the same and got 10.5.0.1 I then put that in my browser and nothing came up so I tried http://192.168.1.1 and also nothing.
I need to accesses my router settings please help me.
here is my info:
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ecs86
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ltt.ly

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-7D-9A-53-9B

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ltt.ly
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : EchoLife WiMAX USB Modem Device
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-10-F8-2B-D9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.56.125
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.2.20
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.240.32.5
62.68.42.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 03, 2010 12:43:51 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 04, 2010 12:43:51 AM

I am new here and I hope im not asking too much
thank you very much :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I can't imagine what you're connected to with that configuration, but it's sure not a standard router!

That claims to be a WiMAX connection, but I don't see any evidence you're connected to a local router.


----------



## gluttony78 (Jan 2, 2010)

the internet connection is good enough and as I said my friend has the same set up and he has no problems he can access his router at 192.168.1.1
I dont know that much about computers so im asking for help here


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

You could recheck your Default Gateway by Start run cmd then in the window that opens type ipconfig


----------



## gluttony78 (Jan 2, 2010)

this is what i got:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ecs>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ltt.ly
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.56.125
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.0.1



nothing in Default Gateway


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's get all of the picture, please do an IPCONFIG /ALL and post it.


----------



## gluttony78 (Jan 2, 2010)

the first post is an IPCONFIG /ALL but ok here it is again:


C:\Documents and Settings\Ecs>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ecs86
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ltt.ly

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-7D-9A-53-9B

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ltt.ly
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : EchoLife WiMAX USB Modem Device
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-10-F8-2B-D9
 Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.56.125
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.2.20
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.240.32.5
62.68.42.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 03, 2010 6:36:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 04, 2010 6:36:01 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Ecs>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks like a direct connection to WiMAX, which is NOT your router. There's no evidence of a router of any kind in your connection.

What is the exact make/model of your router? What is your Internet ISP?


----------

